# Gen 1



## Christopher (Apr 9, 2004)

I was hanging out with some brothers tonight and discussing Gen 1. There were just 4 of us but it was interesting to see the amount of differances of views on some things (age/day and stuff). I was wondering . . .
Do you believe that when God was creating everything (or putting things in order) that he was creating all of it from ex nihilo until he came to Adam? Do you believe that Adam was the first creation, and only, to have been created from something already existing (admittedly Eve cam from Adam)?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 9, 2004)

Ive heard that the angels helped in his creation like for example that they went around building tree's etc. Its taken form the verse where it says the whole host of them was done so on.It doesnt sound that way at least when I read it.

blade


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 9, 2004)

*Gen 2*

Gen. 2:19-20
19Out of the ground the LORD God formed every beast of the field and every bird of the air, and brought them to Adam to see what he would call them. And whatever Adam called each living creature, that was its name. 20So Adam gave names to all cattle, to the birds of the air, and to every beast of the field. But for Adam there was not found a helper comparable to him.

The beasts and birds were made from dirt too :blackbat::hh:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 9, 2004)

Also we were created God who allready existed because we is self existent. So in a sense we were created form something that allready existed but not in the physical sense I think your friends mean allthough ps makes a good point that were created from the dirt.

blade


----------



## JohnV (Apr 9, 2004)

[quote:f0affe8ec1][i:f0affe8ec1]from Blade's pen[/i:f0affe8ec1]
Ive heard that the angels helped in his creation like for example that they went around building tree's etc. Its taken form the verse where it says the whole host of them was done so on.It doesnt sound that way at least when I read it. 
[/quote:f0affe8ec1]
If Blade is right here, then it could very well be that the trees that first were had rings, not age rings, but construction rings. 
:biggrin:
It also seems that the dry land was formed by dividing the waters. It would not be inconsistent to think that many things were formed out of things already made, nor would that be inconsistent with saying then that all things were formed Ex Nehilo. Even though Adam was formed out of the clay yet the adding of spirit clearly shows that he was more than breathing clay. So even to the last there was something added that was not there before.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 9, 2004)

&quot;from blade's pen&quot;

I like the sound of that and you know aint that a cowinkydink that catch phrase was created from a prexisting statement which was &quot;bladestunner replys,&quot;

blade


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 9, 2004)

It is interesting that even though we are made from the same dirt as beasts and birds, God only breathed into man the breath of life. That's why despite all the biological similarities there are between us and the animals, there will ALWAYS be a missing link for teh evolutionist, because there is no link


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 10, 2004)

:goodpost:


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 10, 2004)

The Hebrew in genesis 1 uses two different words - one is to &quot;create&quot; and one is to &quot;fashion out of that which is already made.&quot;


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 10, 2004)

I fixed the ditto.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 10, 2004)

Phewwww I was getin concerned:guitar::smash::soul:


----------

